# Garbage in A/C Intake?



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

Somehow my car manages to suck up garbage into the air conditioner intake (not the external flow from outside the car, the hole near the passenger's foot area that sucks in air for when the A/C is on internal circulate mode.)

Can this catch on fire from the heater coils and make my car go up in flame?  Thanks

Is it hard to get into that section to remove garbage?


----------



## BuffaloSoldier (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to know the answer to this thread as well if anybody knows?? I sure don't but it sounds kind of dangerous to have garbage stuck in an area like that.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 19, 2009)

YES IT CAN.

I seen it happen. On my work truck it had a lot of leaves that got pulled in there. One cold day going to work, a small puff of smoke came out of the vents, and it became obvious that there was a fire some where..lol

I pulled over and started trying to find where the smoke was coming from, and found a pile of leaves that had been pulled in the air intake was on fire. No cigarette buts or wires that were melted, just heat from the heater core.

I keep it clean now..lol


Travis


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 25, 2009)

You can clean it up immediately so that the garbage won't do any harm to your engine.


----------

